# How to convert a DCF file to MP3



## brandonwh64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok guys, i have a samsung phone that i got from my cousin, well he downloaded some songs from AT&T and i want to use them as ring tones but it wont set them. Ive searched around and it says i have to convert them to MP3 but i cannot find the software to do it. Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 14, 2010)

idk if you can. DCF is a DRM Content Format (DCF), which is copyrighted.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 14, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> idk if you can. DCF is a DRM Content Format (DCF), which is copyrighted.



hmmm i see. so it would be better off just deleting them and using a MP3 of the song to cut up a ring tone?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmmm i see. so it would be better off just deleting them and using a MP3 of the song to cut up a ring tone?



Yes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 14, 2010)

OK thanks to all for help!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2010)

Brothersoft.com or Avs4you.com have software that can convert it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 14, 2010)

yes you can still convert, only if you have DRM to do so...


----------

